
Scan Your Books And Search Them On Google - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/07/scan-your-books-and-search-them-on-google/
======
dchest
The title is kind of misleading. It's not about scanning books, only scanning
barcodes.

------
jganetsk
Google really needs to market its lesser-known products better.

~~~
pmjordan
Absolutely. If I've understood the article correctly, I can refer to my books
even when I'm out of the office? This is brilliant, I wish I'd known about it
sooner.

One thing I don't quite follow: it's easy to find out the ISBN number of a
book you _don't_ own on amazon or so, which would allow you to add arbitrary
books. I don't see how they get away with that.

~~~
troystribling
The access they provide is nothing beyond what you would get doing a normal
Google book search. It just allows you to search over aggregations of books
which you may or may not own.

------
quizbiz
I would love to be able to prove ownership and get full access to the
book/override the limited preview.

I put in the ICBM of Founders at Work, but Google only permits its limited
preview. My plan was to take the book to my college dorm when I move in late
this summer, but I guess I will do without Chapter 19 and Chapter 28.

------
tlrobinson
Remember CueCat? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CueCat>

If you still have one of those, you can hack it to output unobfuscated
barcodes, which will work with this: <http://cexx.org/cuecat.htm>

------
dazzawazza
Cool, that nearly the same as my app <http://www.beepmystuff.com> except I use
amazon and a USB web camera.

------
theschwa
So... Anyone want to make the Android app for this?

------
yters
So, uh, how do we scan our books then? I've got way too many dead trees in my
house.

